# Requesting assistance in identifying a knife (#4)



## ddietz (Jan 27, 2020)

One more that I know nothing about...


----------



## ojisan (Jan 27, 2020)

旦房 (Akifusa)

S青鋼 (maybe Aogami Super)


----------



## ddietz (Jan 28, 2020)

Brilliant, thank you so much Ojisan


----------

